# émulation OSS avec alsa

## Mr_Pingouin

Bonjour tt le monde, cela fait qqs jours que je tente de faire marcher l'émulation OSS avec alsa mais rien à faire ca ne marche pas. J'utilise la version 0.5 et je charge les modules snd-card-emu10k1 et snd-pcm-oss au démarrage. Lorsque je fait dmesg j'obtient snd: unable to register OSS mixer device 0:0 et snd: unable to register OSS PCM device 0:0. Pourtant alsa marche très bien.

Merci et @+

----------

## Olivier

Il faut que les alias soient correctement mis dans le fichier /etc/modules.d/alsa 

```

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

```

Et ne pas oublier de chager les modules snd-intel8x0 et snd-pcm-oss.

----------

## Mr_Pingouin

Ok, merci ,g du réinstaller à cause de sauvegardes foireuses (merci ghost) maintenant alsa 0.9 marche impec

@+

----------

